# Turner Lifts



## coot23 (Feb 28, 2009)

I see that some of you are running Turner axles. Do any of you have a turner lift or know somebody that does? If so please let me know what is thought of them. I have a broke axle now and debating on what replacement axle to buy or should i just buy a whole turner lift. any thoughts will be appreciated!!!


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

I emailed Turner about a month ago about purchasing a lift from them. They responded back that they were not doing lifts at this time. They reffered me to state line customs.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'll be honest w/ ya'll... I've seen SLC's work..... I wasnt impressed. On any of them. If it were me, Id put in a call to CATVOS for a lift and just get turner axles.


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah I look at some pics too. Wasn't all that impressed either. Still pimpin the xtreme(slighlty bent).


----------



## coot23 (Feb 28, 2009)

ok, sounds good. i saw the 4" and wanted to know if anybody knew anything before i spent that much money. i'll look into catvos


----------



## coot23 (Feb 28, 2009)

looked into some stuff and CATVOS doesn't make a lift for a Sportsman. SLC makes them 4" - 10" and gives you a choice of axles (Gorilla or Turner). I guess i'll just have to check more into it. does Xtreme make a 4"?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Look into Rubberdown lifts for the popo........


----------



## coot23 (Feb 28, 2009)

looked into rubberdown customs lift and the biggest they have is 3". i already have a 2" so i'm looking to go 4"-6"


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

oh.. I thought he had bigger lifts. I could have sworn I've seen popo's w/ some big lifts that said rubberdown customs in the signature...


----------



## coot23 (Feb 28, 2009)

i'll look more into it but i know the site said 3" for a sportsman was the biggest!?!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah i saw that on his products page. maybe he just did some custom for someone.


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

Just get on there and send Paul an email from his contct page, or PM him from the forum......
Catch him at the right time, when he is not REALLY busy, he will make about anything....\
Also, with anything over a 2" really, it is recommended to have aftermarket axles.. That 3" will put some crazy angles and pressure on any stock axle.....

There are some tall ones over there, I think most are with the 3" lift.. You get you a 3" and some good springs on a popo and your setting pretty tall.... 


Turners axles are awesome.. I did not know they werent making lifts right now.....
Stateline and turner used to be same company.. A while back..... Not sure what happened, but the turner axles are a great product...


----------



## pondhopper1 (Dec 22, 2008)

They have never been the same company. I'm buddies with Turner. Turner just trys to send seth some work cause he don't have the time to build lifts between building axles and motors


----------



## HAWSE700EFI (Mar 3, 2009)

TorkMonster said:


> Just get on there and send Paul an email from his contct page, or PM him from the forum......
> Catch him at the right time, when he is not REALLY busy, he will make about anything....\
> Also, with anything over a 2" really, it is recommended to have aftermarket axles.. That 3" will put some crazy angles and pressure on any stock axle.....
> 
> ...


Couldnt have said it better myself. Paul at RDC is a great guy to deal with and builds great quality products.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Pond hopper and turner should go merge with each other one make the axles and one does SWEET Lift kits


----------



## DarkSide (Nov 22, 2009)

I have a catvos 3 on my xp 850 they should build or have for sportsman.CALL THEM MOST OF THEM LOOK LIKE THEY NEVER UPDATE THEIR SITE


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

Depending on the year of POPO you have Super ATV offers a 6" for sportsman.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

I can get you a 6" gorilla lift and save you a few bucks if you order it through us, but we are not currently making any "big" lifts, we have always tried to stay in the more consumer friendly and affordable catagory of lifts.

HOWEVER, I said the the wife the other day she needs to let me buy her a 6" kit for her RZR, she said......NO.....but then she said.......Buy the axles for it and build me one by YOU.....so guys, I'm thinkin I might look into the longer axles for her machine and do our first "BIG" lift kit!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

get after it i have faith in you young grasshoppa !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stealth500ho (Aug 14, 2009)

super atv 6"


----------

